# Acquiring Raketa 24 hour



## Jeroc123 (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi all, I'm new to the site! Hoping for some help/advice acquiring a genuine Raketa 24 hour?


----------



## lovingtheclock (Jan 7, 2020)

look for the ones with 2623.H stamped on the movement as these are the original ones and not a replica someone has made


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jeroc123 said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the site! Hoping for some help/advice acquiring a genuine Raketa 24 hour?


 New for around £759-£800, from the factory shop.










If it's vintage you are looking at, allow for the cost of a service on top of the purchase price. I have bought 2 genuine new old stock Raketas, and both required a service within a couple of months. You can also get new 24 hour Vostok watches for around £60.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Jeroc123 said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the site! Hoping for some help/advice acquiring a genuine Raketa 24 hour?


 Like this?

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="33.06"]https://scontent.flhr4-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/59952721_134867947584451_6852623181216219136_o.jpg?_nc_cat=107&_nc_ohc=IteGaWXdsPIAX9b5g7Q&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr4-1.fna&oh=5fa7cc17e4d21359f0610207f5dda7d4&oe=5ECFBBBB[/IMG]

with an even Patina?

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="102.67"]https://scontent.flhr4-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/s960x960/55905111_127399134997999_2998916556009766912_o.jpg?_nc_cat=103&_nc_ohc=VLR8r21cn2UAX8MV9xq&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr4-2.fna&_nc_tp=7&oh=d8e995c736c2fc131d214101218ec82e&oe=5EB7795B[/IMG]

Movement:









Never had the back off - this is the Ebay shot, if you are interested I will take more:

Looks like 'H' at 1, SU at 2, shock protection on jewels at 3 and 4 - @lovingtheclock might chip in to say if he thinks it is genuine, I just liked it and stuck it in a display box!









I'll give it a wear I think, no idea how accurate it is.









Mine is for sale, for what I paid, as I went on to buy the 24hr NII 'spacewatch' homage (Sturmanskie).

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="102.35"]https://scontent.flhr4-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/s960x960/74229531_160319245039321_5529681006740635648_o.jpg?_nc_cat=103&_nc_ohc=pD-OkPJ12DkAX9rZUFB&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr4-2.fna&_nc_tp=7&oh=c4e9835ee9fd914b54df3ff0b2f4733d&oe=5EFB890D[/IMG]


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jet Jetski said:


> Movement:
> 
> View attachment 20887
> 
> ...


 Raketa are regarded by some as one of the better Soviet era watches. My one is accurate to around 3-5 sec/24 hrs. Fakes aren't a problem, more likely to get a cobbled together franken, of which there are plenty. There are also a lot of "new dial and case" offerings with apparently NOS +new old stock) movements stuck in them. I'm always dubious of the NOS label, they may well be, but how well they are assembled, and lubricated is questionable. @Jeroc123 these watches have absolutely no waterproof capabilities, and wearing one under a sleeve if you work up a sweat will invariably cause condensation. A quick fix for this is placing the watch in a small sealed tin with a pack of silica gel. Works for me anyway. The models with internal rotating bezels will rattle. This is nothing to worry about, just good old Soviet engineering.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> Raketa are regarded by some as one of the better Soviet era watches. @Jeroc123


 https://www.watchuseek.com/raketa-a-rocket-for-the-wrist/

I am sure I read somewhere that they made their own hairsprings - full in-house movements.

I put my steamers in a ziplok bag with rice and silica gel in the airing cupboard


----------



## Ocean_Jr (Feb 1, 2020)

WRENCH said:


> The models with internal rotating bezels will rattle. This is nothing to worry about, just good old Soviet engineering.


 Also, don't necessarily expect the rotating bezel to stay in place. I've had a couple of them, like this one:



Over the course of the day, you'll continously touch the lower crown with your hand, which will move the bezel slightly. They just move too freely - never put me off, but it's something to be aware of.

Also, you might want to stay away from those eBay dealers that offer tens or even hundreds of allegedly NOS Raketas, usually from the Ukraine, Poland or Russia. I am by no means claiming that all sellers from those countries are not legit, but those are, I think, the main sources for Franken-Raketas. If it looks too good to be true...


----------

